

Show HN: Sell anything directly to your customers with SendFlare - sixpenrose16
https://sendflare.co

======
sixpenrose16
I had this idea to build a community around the digital products people
(including myself) sell without setting up the whole site. The shortened link
with a payment system and social interactions (prior to downloading) would
help with getting something in people's hand in no time while building up the
interactions.

So I built SendFlare. Easily create a challenge and let the user pay for the
download or make social interaction prior to download. For example, you could
setup to "Post a Tweet" challenge before downloading the product. Once the
user tweets the message, he/she can download the file.

Here is an example SendFlare link: [https://sendflare.co/l/alice-s-adventures-
in-wonderland](https://sendflare.co/l/alice-s-adventures-in-wonderland) \- You
can accept payment or social interaction for the product. There are still many
features are missing. I think there is a potential for this product. What do
you guys think? (20% Coupon: HN2015)

------
danieldreier
Design and loading "speed" \- well, should be optimized! Regarding the idea
itself: Where do you see a difference between SendFlare and i.e.
paywithatweet.com or any other sort of those tools? I gave some of them a try
during the last years and none of them had this "Wow!" effect - was more like
a nice to have, but nothing I wanted to use every single day.

Still: I believe that our social "statistics" will become part of payments 3.0
but none of the tools I know consider my exact data i.e. # of followers on
Twitter or friends on Facebook just to name the most obvious ones.

~~~
sixpenrose16
The idea behind SendFlare is exactly what you mentioned, gaining information
on your customers and possibly “know” them, as you said through statistics.
One way SendFlare differentiates, is through providing many ways for users to
download your content, such as Twitter Post, Following you on Twitter, Joining
a mailing list or pay for it. I have a plan to generate stats on the
followers/customers through social feeds (since we already know “who” the
customers are).

------
abluecloud
Not really commenting on the idea, but the consistency in the design is
slightly annoying. Take your example, for example
([https://sendflare.co/l/alice-s-adventures-in-
wonderland](https://sendflare.co/l/alice-s-adventures-in-wonderland)):

\- the fonts change constantly \- the buttons differ \- you have breaks in one
tweet box, then no break in the other \- the very top download link doesn't
work & also doesn't have the correct cursor

The homepage seems to be unnecessarily loading despite the fact I could
briefly see the page before the "loader" appeared

~~~
sixpenrose16
Appreciate the feedback on the design aspects. I agree that the Download page
can be enhanced dramatically, maybe even organized differently vs. showing it
in accordion format. I will keep an eye on these design aspects.

